# Did Gene Norman of KHOU let his keyboard override his ^$$



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Twitter calims another victim.

Gene Norman, longtime meteriologist at KHOU is gone as of yesterday. Recently this message was posted on his account on Twitter. KHOU recently moved some of their meteriologists to different time slots. Perhaps Gene didn't like that. Chron.com reports:

On the day the change was announced, a message was posted to Norman's Twitter account reading that "blondie moves to morning, morning moves to 4, 5. I am reduced" to 6 and 10. Later in the day, another message on the account read, "It appears my twitter account was hacked today be careful on social media," and the tweets regarding the assignment changes were removed. Norman did not return a telephone call seeking details about the reported Twitter hacking.​
Blondie of course is Chita Johnson, a very pretty weathergirl. David Paul is the former morning weather person that moved from morning to the 4-5pm time slot mentioned.

"my Twitter account was hacked" - I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

I like Chita


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Bily Lovec said:


> I like Chita


Me too!!!!!!

I guess all of the anchors are required to have Twitter accounts so loyal followers and groupies can follow their every move. Can be a double edged sword though.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Chita rules the weather. Sometimes when I watch her in the morning, I dont even care if its going to rain that day. I guess mainly because she will be there waiting for me to see her tomorrow morning. 
Then i get a double dose of blondie,,,, Katherine Wheley makes it even better.

Gene Norman who?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

smokinguntoo said:


> Twitter calims another victim.
> 
> Gene Norman, longtime meteriologist at KHOU is gone as of yesterday. Recently this message was posted on his account on Twitter. KHOU recently moved some of their meteriologists to different time slots. Perhaps Gene didn't like that. Chron.com reports:
> On the day the change was announced, a message was posted to Norman's Twitter account reading that "blondie moves to morning, morning moves to 4, 5. I am reduced" to 6 and 10. Later in the day, another message on the account read, *"It appears my twitter account was hacked today be careful on social media,"* and the tweets regarding the assignment changes were removed. Norman did not return a telephone call seeking details about the reported Twitter hacking.​Blondie of course is Chita Johnson, a very pretty weathergirl. David Paul is the former morning weather person that moved from morning to the 4-5pm time slot mentioned.
> ...


What a muff. Fingers hit the keys before his brain was done. Bueno bye weather guy.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

You really can't speak your mind in this new social media.No twit,facebook or LinkedIn for me.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

reeltimer said:


> You really can't speak your mind in this new social media.No twit,facebook or LinkedIn for me.


X2. It wouldn't take long for me to make the same kind of mistake in a moment of frustration.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Beware they are watching you!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

whats the norman number today,lmao


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

roundman said:


> whats the norman number today,lmao


In the nano-second between the time he hit the "enter" button and the time he realized that was a bad idea, the message had travelled 11.8 inches (I had to look that up) I remembered Admiral Grace Hopper's explanation of same. Here it is:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yesterday, Chita had on this tight dress ... she has nice hips.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Chita has nice everything.


----------



## txpitdog (Jul 17, 2006)

Chita only gives one forecast, the same every day. Smoking hot.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> Yesterday, Chita had on this tight dress ... she has nice hips.


Speaking of hips, who exactly is this in your avatar, MC?


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Nowadays we don't rely on the news for the weather forecasts anymore becasue everything is on the internet. Who would want to wait for the 6 o'clock news for the weather when you can have it instantly with a few key strokes away? So it is boiled down to a daily beauty contest, and IMHO, Gene ain't gonna cut it. BTW I have been hiding under a rock, so I will have to see who this hot Chita is tonight. 

Gene and I used to work for the Space Shuttle program's Mission Control Center, Trajectory department before he became the weatherman. So best of lucks to you Gene!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Quit ogling my girlfriend's hips, hippyfisher. :smile:


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

That old gal is pretty funny.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Mastercylinder, if that's your girlfriend, you spend way too much time here. LOL


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

dallasrick said:


> That old gal is pretty funny.


I assume you refer to Admiral Hopper. Funny and smart.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Id love to post on Chitas twitter

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## texasgwp (Oct 26, 2006)

I wonder what the Norman Number is today?


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

10^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Confucius says: " Big T*TS always win" ...........


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gene who








-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## corkysteve (Jan 16, 2010)

Put Domanique, Chita and Nefertiti on the same newscast and it would be game over for the competition!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I wonder if QX is gonna step in?


----------



## saggrock (Oct 15, 2008)

Ever since they put Chita on the morning news, I haven't a clue what the weather will be, but I do watch the weather every morning!:biggrin:


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Pier Pressure said:


> Chita rules ---------------- double dose of blondie,,,, Katherine Wheley makes it even better.
> 
> Gene Norman who?


That baby, Katherine Wheley is a real trooper on any station desk position she is covering each/every morning. She is so talented, the sweetest smile and voice, what a beautiful lady. There are some very proud parents somewhere and if she ever needs another grandPa, I'm in line.

Chita, is another ray of sunshine to the sta11 but I'm going to watch not to pass the grave and bisquits as often to her, she is too pretty not to gain another pound, not saying that in a mean way. Back in my day, she is a 10 on my chart.

David Paul is Houston's best, don't move and when things get a little warm (hurricane that is), Dr. franks is a dime away.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

corkysteve said:


> Put Lisa Hernandez, Chita and Kristen Kane on the same newscast and it would be game over for the competition!


There fixed that for ya.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

twoZJs said:


> That baby, Katherine Wheley is a real trooper on any station desk position she is covering each/every morning. She is so talented, the sweetest smile and voice, what a beautiful lady. There are some very proud parents somewhere and if she ever needs another grandPa, I'm in line.
> 
> Chita, is another ray of sunshine to the sta11 but I'm going to watch not to pass the grave and bisquits as often to her, she is too pretty not to gain another pound, not saying that in a mean way. Back in my day, she is a 10 on my chart.
> 
> David Paul is Houston's best, don't move and when things get a little warm (hurricane that is), Dr. franks is a dime away.


I can't agree with this more!

She (KW) is a breath of fresh air in the morning. Always positive, obviously smart, and easy on the eyes.

Dale


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Is blondie derogatory?


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

Bozo said:


> Is blondie derogatory?


Yeah, I'm still trying to figure out why what he said is so bad....did he really lose his job over that?? If so, ridiculous!...and another example of how thin skinned and weak people and society are in general these days.

I do like blondie though.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

It used to be Jennifer...until Chita showed up...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

http://blog.chron.com/sportsmedia/2012/11/gene-norman-leaving-channel-11-station-gm-says/


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Bozo said:


> Is blondie derogatory?


Good question. I''d say yes, but a pretty low number on the 10 scale. Probably not a firing offense. Although it might be indicative of some behind the scenes animosity.

If he was asked to explain the twitter comment and he lied about posting it . . .Adios. And, good luck to him finding another gig with a 6 figure income in this job market. With affirmative action he'll probably land on his feet.

And perhaps they'll hire another pretty blonde with big kahunas to replace him. It appears that somebody at KHOU human resources has a good eye and knows what gets ratings. Blondes and kahunas - the path to success in tv land.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

There's a strange dichotomy with local television news. The on-air repartee is so fake and intentionally light and PC while being delivered to us by some gorgeous chick with huge boobs in a tight dress with lips that could swallow a flagpole.

This is what our society has become. We intentionally deliver mixed messages. We want to be naughty while still appearing to be nice. It's all very phony, but I do enjoy the scenery.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Mexican TV had it figured out a long time ago! Were doing pretty good playing catch-up.

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

mastercylinder said:


> There's a strange *dichotomy* with local television news. The on-air *repartee* is so fake and intentionally light and PC while being delivered to us by some gorgeous chick with huge boobs in a tight dress with *lips that could swallow a flagpole*.


*. . . and the prize for daily vocabulary usage on a message board goes to . . .*

**** MC - Never thought I'd see those words strung together in a short statement on this message board. You b's a wordsmith, don-cha know.

Your statement does remind me of how shallow and insincere Lily Jang seems on-air. Much preferred Christine Haas.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Mexican TV had it figured out a long time ago! Were doing pretty good playing catch-up.


They know who has the remote control.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't watch the weather news, I watch blondie and brunette! Never get the right info from these weather fortune tellers!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> There's a strange dichotomy with local television news. The on-air repartee is so fake and intentionally light and PC while being delivered to us by some gorgeous chick with huge boobs in a tight dress with lips that could swallow a flagpole.
> 
> This is what our society has become. We intentionally deliver mixed messages. We want to be naughty while still appearing to be nice. It's all very phony, but I do enjoy the scenery.


speaking of lips i still think dom uses something on hers to make them more puffed up 



 http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Does_dominique_sachse_use_botox_on_her_lips


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Does_dominique_sachse_use_botox_on_her_lips[/QUOTE]

Greenie! I cannot believe you found that link.

At first I thought you meant this type of "dom":


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

smokinguntoo said:


> They know who has the remote control.


I appreciate that video! Made my morning.

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Agree*



reeltimer said:


> You really can't speak your mind in this new social media.No twit,facebook or LinkedIn for me.


Too many 
speech police ... a person says one thing, then gets pounded by a group that says you are not correct, you are politically wrong ... I quit my FB account because of the back lashes. I really could care less, but why even mess with it?


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

roundman said:


> speaking of lips i still think dom uses something on hers to make them more puffed up
> 
> 
> 
> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Does_dominique_sachse_use_botox_on_her_lips


Like most muscles, they get bigger when they get a good workout


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

The schedule change(and subsequent twitter oopsie) happened back in August. Not sure why they would wait 3+ months to fire him for something like that.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Dominique used to be thick! she sure has shaped up.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

gitchesum said:


> The schedule change(and subsequent twitter oopsie) happened back in August. Not sure why they would wait 3+ months to fire him for something like that.


So they could blindside him and blame it on something else.

IMHO - David Paul is hands down the best weather guy in this market. Local boy too.

Katherine Whaley can do any on-air job on that station. She regularly fills in for absent talking heads - and does it equally well or better. Little ray of sunshine.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

what does chita look like?


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

beaucp said:


> what does chita look like?


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/71/Cheeta.jpg/250px-Cheeta.jpg


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

That just ain't right.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

skniper said:


> Yeah, I'm still trying to figure out why what he said is so bad....did he really lose his job over that?? If so, ridiculous!...and another example of how thin skinned and weak people and society are in general these days.
> 
> I do like blondie though.


I guess after thinking about it if the roles changed and she called him blackie she'd have been run up a flagpole and left to weather. I guess it just seems weird because most of us don't have a chip on our shoulder and let words bother us.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Just guessing. Perhaps he had earlier said and done other things about the changes, and the Twitter comment was the last straw?


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Gene Norman once worked for NASA.He also did not pay his bills at one time...I know, I have a similar name and got the phone calls. Never liked him for it.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Never liked the guy anyway....good bye. 

A grown man spewing Twitter gibberish.....GROW UP!!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I really do not get upset anymore when the weather forecast is wrong.  She had a nice little black dress on this morning.


















Also I seem to forget the weather and everything Chita said when Kathrine Whaley does the traffic


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

NAhhh...she ain't doing nothing for me. Too blonde looking. 

You guys want to watch weather with some true hotties, switch to the Spanish channels. Holy Mother of......!!!!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

..and then there was Ed Brandon. Sex, drugs & five day forecasts abounded!!! :spineyes:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

rehab is for quitters:cheers:
his was colombian snow though


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

I just want to know what chita looks like. Is she blonde, brunette, what??


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Perhaps you should look back within this thread to some of the previous pages where her photo is posted. How about you go to posting #24. She is the one on the left. Right above your post (which is #60) is post #56 with 2 pictures of her. You can also use Google Images search and type in "Chita Johnson". Her picture will magically appear on your screen.

Better than that - tune in to channel 11 tomorrow morning between 4:30 am and 7 am and look for the lady reporting the weather. Best of luck with that puter.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

thank you. i didn't know her last name.


----------



## Guy from Sealy (Mar 31, 2005)

cubera said:


> Chita has nice everything.


Chita has a link to this thread.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

chita is a little chunky for me...but the other one is hawt.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Chita is smokin HOTT!!! I really love seeing the word DOPPLER on the screen behind her...it does something for me...


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Just a few more to keep things interesting :cheers:


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

monkeyman1 said:


> chita is a little chunky for me...but the other one is hawt.


Dude....you have some SERIOUSLY high standards.

You must be one dang good looking feller.....or you resemble a donkey in other aspects.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

monkeyman1 said:


> chita is a little chunky for me...but the other one is hawt.


youre out of your mind...shes finer than chicken teeth man! id like to go snapper fishin with her!


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Guy from Sealy said:


> Chita has a link to this thread.


So does Katherine W.:biggrin:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Does it make me a perv if I watch the weather in slow mo?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

If your expertise can be replaced by a pair of boobs with a clear speaking voice you are probably on shakey ground already


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

batmaninja said:


> Just a few more to keep things interesting :cheers:


Chita looks good holding those tits in her hands.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Fixed it for ya:



Won Hunglo said:


> Katherine Whaley looks good holding those teets in her hands.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Katherine, what are you doing to that poor cow, she is empty.  .


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

poppadawg said:


> If your expertise can be replaced by a pair of boobs with a clear speaking voice you are probably on shakey ground already


 This is TV news we're talking about: I often think that "Anchorman" was way too close to the truth for comfort..


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Ol' Ron Trevino has it rough doesn't he?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

What, No more The Norman Number?????


----------

